# Selling 2nd hand Cars in Sicily



## Mich27 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,
I have a 2nd hand LHD car that I want to sell to a dealer. Can anyone recommend a dealer that buys them please preferably in the Siracuse/Catania area ? If you could post a link to a website I'd appreciate it.
Thanks


----------

